# Liverwurst and scrapple



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

When I was young (a long time ago) when we butchered a pig, my mom would make what we called "liverwurst" and scrapple.

The scrapple is fairly easy to find but finding liverwurst like mom made near impossible.

And delicious! :dance:

(Another thing that I wish I'd paid attention or gotten her recipe)
I suppose the Amish may have something like what I'm looking for

Here's what I think I remember about it.
We took the head and removed the brains and eyes and then skinned it and soaked it.

Then boiled it and took all the meat off the skull and ground it up.
It seems we may have included the tongue and possibly the heart. Somehow, I don't think we used the liver but that would be odd since it's called liverwurst.

We may have baked it because we put it in loaf pans.
Don't remember what seasonings but I bet we used salt, at least.

We may have put chopped onion in the loaf or we put the onion in when we fried it.

For the scrapple, I think we just put the corn meal in the broth that we got from boiling the head and put that into loaf pans too

Both were prepared by slicing and frying in a skillet.

Does anyone know about this and have a recipe?
I would be eternally grateful


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love scrapple.......I can remember my Grandma buying some kind of liver pudding stuff...it would melt when she put it in the pan and we spooned it over bread....many years ago.....I was too young to know what it was.....Have you checked Pinterest for recipes ?
http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=liverwurst%20recipe

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=scrapple&rs=ac&len=8

the scrapple recipe in the old newspaper print on the right looks good...


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, GrannyG.
Scrapple is the easy part. It's just corn meal cooked in the broth and poured into loaf pans.I think.

What I call liverwurst is what eludes me.
On another board, some have suggested head cheese and braunschweiger but that isn't the same here.
I suspect it could be a regional thing in that my liverwurst is someone else's other stuff elsewhere.

I have not checked Pinterest but that may be a good idea.
I don't frequent there but my wife does.
But will check it out.
Thanks for that suggestion


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

When I was growing up, my mom worked at a small neighborhood market, whose owner did his own butchering and stuff. This recipe sounds like what I remember him doing to make liverwurst. The only thing I don't remember is the powdered milk, not sure what that does for it?

It's not fast or easy, and I can't tell you about flavor because I never ate it, but it sold like hotcakes, lol! He only made it once a week (a big batch), and people knew to get there early because it sold out fast. Hope this helps. 

http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/107012/liverwurst


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

"Wurst" is a German term for sausage. It may be spelled "Weck", Wurst" or "Wein". Try looking in any ethnic meat markets around your area. You don't mention where you are so it's hard to help you.

I have a cookbook called "The Old World Kitchen" by Elisabeth Luard that mentions "Leberwurst" which is a liver sausage. There is no real recipe the way we are used to one, but says this: "It's a liver sausage to be eaten cold. Made with pig's liver thoroughly minced with pork fat in proportions of three to one. The mixture is seasoned with salt, pepper and allspice and cooked before storage. If you wish to make it yourself and have no sausage casing, bake it in a terrine with foil on the top. Excellent as a simple hors d'oeuvre or picnic dish served with unsalted butter, black rye bread and radishes. Wash it all down with beer."

Another book, "Stocking Up" has a recipe for liver sausage that is different. Here's what is says:

Liver sausage is a variation of head cheese. It is made by adding cooked pork livers to the cooked heads, tongues, skins, boned meat scraps and broth. The livers should not constitute more than about 20% of the ingredients by weight.

To make liver sausage, cook 3 lbs. of liver for 10 to20 minutes, until done. Do not cook the liver more than 20 minutes because it will become crumbly. Add the cooked liver to 12 lbs. of cooked meat scraps and grind the mixture moderately fine. Add 5 lbs of broth* to make a soft, but not runny, mixture. Season to taste. The quantities below may be used as guidelines for seasonings:

1/2 c. salt
3 Tablespoons black pepper
2 Tablespoons ground sage (optional)
1 tsp. red pepper (optional)
1 Tablespoon allspice (optional)

The sausage may be poured into loaf pans and stored as headcheese, or it may be stuffed into casings and smoked to make the Braunschweiger type of liver sausage."

* 5 lbs. of broth = 5 pints ("a pints a pound, the world around" - unless you're talking about lead shot - hee hee!)


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

It could be that you are remembering some form of Leberkaese - which, literally translated, is "liver cheese". It is made in a loaf pan, and sliced and fried before eating, often with a fried egg on top. It might be that in your area the name has morphed into liverwurst. I know it from when I lived in Germany. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leberkäse


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That sounds like a product I grew up with in North Carolina - Liver Pudding. I think the brand was Valleydale. Is that still around? Three little cartoon pigs marching to a tune, holding little banner flags that said "Valleydale" on them. "Hooray for Valleydale, hooray for Valleydale!" (Am I going nuts?)


edited: Liver Pudding was made by Neese's

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&sa=X&ei=jy4_UuQPj7HgA4eZgdgD&ved=0CDgQ9QEwAw


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

OOOH! OOOH! Looky, Looky, Looky!

http://www.valleydale.com/company/archive.html


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> Excellent as a simple hors d'oeuvre or picnic dish served with unsalted butter, black rye bread and radishes. Wash it all down with beer."


Hmmmmmm!!!

Now I am hungry! I have not had a good dark bread in a long while. I think I will make some, find some good liverwurst and try to find a decent beer.

TRellis


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I was at the Mother Earth News Fair this past weekend and part of my time there was looking for the elusive liverwurst recipe.
One of the presenters said he had one that sounded,to him, like what I was looking for and would send it over.
If it sounds like mom's I'll post it up


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Recipe from my Mennonite neighbors:
Liver Sausage or Liver Puddin'

All useable parts of hog head
1 hog liver
1 hog heart
2 hog kidneys
2 hog spleens
All odd bones or odd meat pieces
3/4 T. Pepper, and 2 T. salt to each gallon of sausage

Boil meats till tender in cast iron kettle. Drain off stock (& save) and carefully remove all bones from meat. Grind. Remove excess grease from liquid. Add liquid to meat until meat is of good stirring consistency. Cook in cast iron kettle at least 1 hour, stirring constantly. Sausage will be dark brown. Season and drain off all fat possible. Pour into molds and store in refrigerator. To use: Cook 10 minutes with plenty of onion. Serve on pancakes with catsup or on homemade bread with mustard, or cut in slices for sandwiches with onions, mustard and crushed garlic. May also be canned at 10 pounds pressure for 90 minutes.

Does this sound like what you're looking for? I also have a scrapple recipe if you want, let me know.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

backwoods, that sounds pretty similar.
We would take the broth and cook the corn meal for scrapple

thank you


----------

